# GNIIT Course---------Is it worth?



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi, I got a seat for BE CSE in a good college under anna university in management quota. its got good placement and everything. Do I need to go for GNIIT Software Engineering? is it worth it? if so, how will it be useful for me? Anyone who has attended GNIIT plz reply.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 19, 2006)

NIIT= NOT INTERESTED IN TEACHING!
Now,choose ur course.


----------



## chota_rod_waala (Jun 19, 2006)

lolmateylol


----------



## magnet (Jun 19, 2006)

arra  if u  study yourself all the stuff..than its worth...spendin a lac...also through niit...will land u a job in there office as sir.......for 6 months u ask for pay..u will get one tight kick


----------



## reddragon (Jun 19, 2006)

look  look look  better u do self study  to get good software knowledge...I know about NIIT much because my sister is working there as a trainer , and she is not  a technical person ........ I am telling u the truth none of these caoching centers  will give u job ..............the trainers who r teaching there r all polyTech or Bsc Msc ...and they feel frighten to teach students who r BE . dont go there . they will give u a general idea but not much .


----------



## reddragon (Jun 19, 2006)

*I forgot to tell u a good point >>

although it takes much amount of money and training is not that much good and they will not provide u job   but  the TUTORIAL BOOKS WHICH NIIT PROVIDE ARE VERY VERY GOOD....IT IS REALLY superb . so try to get the NIIT tech books and study yourself . look for someone who is studying in NIIT and *_if possible try get from them . I think some NIIT books r available in the bookshops also , my sister have some of them   . basically they ( the NIIT writers ) compiled all the good things from all the good books .thats why it si good . *and remember dont study in NIIT save that money for your 4 wheelar..........after doing BE+niit  if u becomes a jobless person u will be in EXTREME FRASTRUUU . so dont make that  mistake  . dont go to NIIT . *_


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey...........
Now this is where I have to step in .....

I was a student at NIIT Camac Street in Kolkata.

I got the best of teachers that were ever so helpful and provided with the right doses of knowledge and practical 2 me.

They have helped me in all the possible ways that they could.

And don't think that I went in for a 3 month course......

I have studied there for 7 years and I was never disappointed even a single minute.
What the hell do you ppl mean by saying that NIIT faculty and the Company is Not Interested in teaching !!
U have not been to the right place mate or else you might not have been in the good hands of the good teachers that are there in NIIT.

Only those of you who have been in company of teachers that you love dearly will understand my feelings for the teachers that have taught me in NIIT.

I might never have been what I am had I not joined NIIT.
I am what I am because of all the Great Teachers at NIIT camac st. that have brought me up to this level.


----------



## chota_rod_waala (Jun 19, 2006)

watever u read in 7 years i can read it in 1 month online

then watz the use of niit

tanxx..


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jun 19, 2006)

hmm... listen to this... I too did GNIIT for 2 sems...

so it all depends on various factors...

1. Are you ready to spend nearly a lakh.
2. Are you ready to spend about 3 hours a day at NIIT or doing NIIT-work(aka home work)?
3. Are you willing to do all excercises and not just depend on the faculty?

See, things are like this. 2 out of 5 faculties are good. But many of them dont have info as updated as us, coz we guys spend a lot of time in discussions, so be ready to hear even an intelligent fac. to say that "After ASP, JSP is the most widely used scripting language..." which is 200% wrong

Then, dont wait for the faculty to ask u to do the back excercises of each lesson. Do them if u want to get a good and deep insight into the language, and also u have to read like u do in other subjects, coz tests are totally bookish and not testing ur proggie skills... 
If u r interested, u must go after the fac. to get ur doubts solved, even if u get help online,as that will create a good impression - which is a must.

dont listen to others when they say u can learn something on ur own - which I have found to be near to impossible... I started learning PHP on my own for many months and I still have not gone past the intro. pages *blushes*

u r really interested in IT, then GNIIT is truly a really plus point. and one last thing is join in the branch ONLY AFTER enquiring about the status of the center to some existing students... For one, Mylapore is regarded among top 2 in chennai...

for more details, u can PM me and I will give yea my contact no. Since u r in chennai, u can call me up if u so require...

Cheers,
Praveen.
PS: Sorry for the loooooong post


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 21, 2006)

U Both^^ seem to be 2 REAL damm Lucky Guys!!!
though the case in discussion seems Just the opposite for 99.98 of the cases, the .2% being the abv 2 happy souls

As for me,I am yet to make a personal contact with 1 TRULY SATISFIED "NIIT"an who GOT His/her WORTH!

Anyway,thanks for sharing some unique positive GNIIT experiences on ocassions.It fells oddly GOOD!


----------



## alienspiesu (Jun 25, 2006)

hey guys NIIT's not tat bad for me too..
i had joined up the C language course thre..
tho the normal batch had a fast track course.. my sir went slow track n wud explain me evrythng neat n tidy n even taught me C proprly on linux whereas @ NIIT classrooms they never had to work in linux.. so tat sir was extrmemly helpful to me as v had C on linux in our colg..
so it depends on the faculty n the gud ppl thre..
try enquirin a lot b4 u join/~~


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: VALID POINT*



			
				alienspiesu said:
			
		

> ........
> so it depends on the faculty.....
> ................



So there goes it.......mayb that's the *REAL* VALID Point!


----------



## magnet (Jun 25, 2006)

niit depends on area.......here in mumbai(chembur)...they took students money and closed there centres........also  at one centre they suddenly closed and told students to go to other place which is ard 10km away without informing.......

those who survived frm niit r luky...or else they r jus money making machine


----------



## suave_guy (Jun 25, 2006)

NIIT and other silimilar institutions are a total cr@p if you ask me...no job placement creditibility and the faculty is just average...most of the facutly members are computer students who could not get any job elsewhere...

though i wud say that its good for short term 3 months or 2 months course during summer vacations and thus can be helpful to learn new software in a short duration...but graduating and spenfing lots of money on NIIT is worthless...

ENjoy...


----------



## only_moin (Jul 11, 2006)

*for cracking MCA enterance exam is Gniit course good enough?*

gist: know little about comps- will gniit course make me good enough to make it through mca enterance exam in a year?

hi,
 i am a grad, Bsc, and intend want to get into MCA, next year. i know very little about computers. i am thinking - if i take one of the gniit offered courses for a year will i be good enough to crack the enterance exams for mca by next year. my maths is good, although i lost the Honours in part1 bsc exam. i live in calcutta. i read a thread here somewhere that their center at camac st is quite good. plz help me, i really wanna do mca. 

thanks

Only_moin
Calcutta


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: for cracking MCA enterance exam is Gniit course good enough?*

Hey frnd does NIIT walle parate bhi hai kya.......................... here at my  city they don't. Wat is condition there at kolkata  ?



> i live in calcutta


man r u still struck at calcutta......................(i heared tat now we call it kolkata )


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: for cracking MCA enterance exam is Gniit course good enough?*

Don't know will GNIIT help in ur MCA entrance exam but I'm sure that it'll help a lot in ur whole MCA course.  

I'm doing MCA from IGNOU and there is no entrance Exam, thats why I dont know about entrance exam! But doing some computer course like GNIIT helps a lot in MCA coz I hv seen many students who didnt know nething (or knew a little) about computers having troubles...

I too did DNIIT course from IGNOU and it was good...


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 11, 2006)

is a  GNIIT degree accepted by industry ppl as a standalone degree??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jul 11, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> is a  GNIIT degree accepted by industry ppl as a standalone degree??



yes as long as u have a graduate degree to accompany...


----------



## xenkatesh (Jul 12, 2006)

My Personal advice like these Centers... if ur planning do join some training centers like these... Better ask some of the ppl who is currently learning there.. atlest listen to 10 ppl... then come to a conclusion.. weather to join or not... as far as i know GNIIT is worthless... waste of money...


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 12, 2006)

i will keep a close watch on this thread for more responses


----------



## amit_at_stg (Jul 12, 2006)

these institutes performance fully depends on their faculty, you cant say for how long will there be a good faculty in an institute.


----------



## suave_guy (Jul 12, 2006)

see if thats a scenario than i wud suggest that along with ur garduation pursue doeacc 'A' level which has much better recognition and creditibility than GNIIT...moreover if in case one has done 'A' Level than he might be able to do mca in 2 yrs instead of 3 yrs...

i'm going to give my final two exams this july for 'A' level and also the project...after this my 'A' level will be finished....

now generally mca is for 3 yrs but since i've 'A' level and i'm already a graduate so 1 year will be exempted for my mca....i've already got admission in mba so i'm gonna puruse mba full time which is for two years and along with that i'm gonna do mca via distance learning which will also be for 2 yrs thx to doeacc 'A' level otherwise it wud have taken 1 extra year to complete my mca...now after 2 yrs i'll be ready to take on the corporate world armed with two master degrees....

and 'A' level(its equivalent to PGDCA) is more comprehensive than GNIIT...just make sure that while doing ur grad pursue 'A' level rt from the first year and by the time u've finished ur grad, ur A level will also be finished i.e. within 3 yrs and moreover 'part time' A level wont exert any pressure on ur grad studies coz u'll just have to give two exams every six months and u just have to attend classes for arnd 2 hrs every alternate days(i dint even attended classes)...or maybe on weekends

just make sure that u pursue doeacc A level from a good institution

hope this advice helps u...

ENjoy...


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 12, 2006)

OK Picture this: 

1. You spend 4 lac+ on this GNIIT course. 
2. You either go to the course for learning the things or just go for the sake of a damn job after you're done. 
3. You *might* get placed in some IT company. In Chennai, they placed students at Ramco Systems (yes, that cement company). The company is running in loss as far as I've heard. 
4. So you earn around 8k (or even less) during the "training". I can't imagine for long they'll train you, does any training take more than 2-3 months? (most of the IT Companies take only 1-2 months for training)
5. You're gonna give NIIT 50% of what you earn for 6 months. ( I dunno the exact figure) 
6. So if you earn 8k during "training", then you'll be giving 24k to NIIT and that's apart from the 4L that you already paid them. 

Do you want all this? You wanna work in a company that's running in loss. Working for a small (and upcoming) company is different from working in a company that's running in loss. 


Instead apply to IT companies on your own. They'll call you for Tests+GD+PI. If you're good, they'll take you in. 


@suave_guy, 
Where are you gonna study your MBA/PGDBM? I thought you already did your MCA! How much will you study man? Wow, good going!!


----------



## suave_guy (Jul 12, 2006)

i'll be doing mba from IILM, gurgaon....

no u might be confused, i'm pursuing A level and not mca, will start mca this year after clearing my A level exams....

ENjoy...


----------



## Najesh (Jul 12, 2006)

Well it straightly depends on ,what kind of student we r,for me ,i believe that they r good 2 teach d basics,and i don't require any basic course.


----------



## damnthenet (Jul 12, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> OK Picture this:
> 
> 1. You spend 4 lac+ on this GNIIT course.


As far as I know, the GNIIT course for a field costs only around a lakh.


----------



## coolendra (Jul 12, 2006)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> OK Picture this:
> 
> 1. You spend 4 lac+ on this GNIIT course.
> 2. You either go to the course for learning the things or just go for the sake of a damn job after you're done.
> ...




hey a guy doing GNIIT in software engg. pays them 84000+12.2 % tax.. that comes around a lakh... so thats 1 thing....

also i hav seeen guys gettin 18000 as their first pay (but thats a exception) usually one gets around 10000 as startin salary ... 

but i wud suggest dont go for their placement...
do ur GNIIT & apply on ur own !!! 

wat say ?????????


----------



## harmax (Jul 12, 2006)

i wud not recommend GNIIT,rather go for modular courses,and certifications which will giv u lot more value for ur money, for eg join for java and get sun certification,niit will help u for tat,by the way as many people above hav said the material they giv at niit is excellent,but most often the staff is ill informed and and lab support sux


----------



## xenkatesh (Jul 12, 2006)

@ Drgrudge

I agree with him... 

@ amit_at_stg

That's why i m asking to enquiry the students who are learing there.. so that we can decide weather we can join? or is it worth the money?


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jul 14, 2006)

hmm...

I wud say this..
you pay only about 1 lakh+ for whole course incl. the taxes, and not 4 lakh... 

the next thing is that the person who completes 4 semester course, will get placed in something called PP(Professional Practise or something) which is actually like the in-plant training which engg. students do during/before 3rd year... 
for this u will get 3 chances to get placed...
after this 6 months, u will get another chance (many chances)to get placed. this is the REAL placement... u pay 10K by this time for ur PP and then u r placed acc. to ur performance during the course. In fact, if ur PP company likes u, then will give u better salary and try to keep u back...

It is during the second placement that cos. like Infosys and Cognizant dive in to grab students...

So unlike wat others have said above, NIIT placements are actually good. But the only factor being
1. U shud get above 75% (distinction) in degree
2. U shud get above 80% in NIIT avg. of total which shud be quite easy if u put in 2 hours effort per day... or 4+ hours per day one week before exams atleast!!!

Hope this sorts out some issues...

Cheers,
Praveen.

Disclaimer: I am neither affliated to NIIT, nor am I benefitted by any way due to my comments above. 
In fact, I quit NIIT due to the lack of in-depth training there, 
otherwise, if ur only aim to join there is to get a IT job and not to be a really cool programmer comparable to those world-wide, better learn by urself.
if u wanna get some really good IT job even if u r not an Engg grad, best place is NIIT...


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 14, 2006)

Hmm.. it was was a typo abt that 4 lac thing. I knew it was around 1 lac. Apologies. 


The company might take u in after the "training" only if you're good. My point is if you're good anyway why waste 1.25 lac (inc the money u have to pay NIIT when you're "training")? You can appy on your own and you can get a job. I dont see any reason why NIIT needs to come in at this point of time. 


Like Praveen said, if you an non-engg graduate, then maybe NIIT is a good bet to get placed in an IT company. Otherwise it's waste of time and money. 


I don't think anyone will go for modular courses,and certifications just for knowledge. Even if thats the case there are better options than NIIT like suave says. 

Another thing is most of my friends (who live in our neighbourhood) go to NIIT labs for internet only. But things have changed now..


----------



## xenkatesh (Jul 19, 2006)

Lots of people learn GNIIT for just the name.. so that when they go for interview they can say i have completed my GNIIT. That dosen't sound good coz IT companies look the in-depth knowledge u have not whether u completed GNIIT or not.. so prove urself to them.. then ur placed there... 

PS: Dont be too inpressed with their ADS


----------



## knight17 (Jul 19, 2006)

I have done a shor term course in C programming in Aptech..
Telling about it the teacher was like an express train whenever I asked to slow down the topic coverage she says that the dept.head asked her to do so and we are not the only batch of students....***BAD***

I dont know about NIIT


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 20, 2006)

My mum wanteed me to do GNIIT, i convinced her not to, and now wants me to do the Trinity ESOL Exams now, becuz it would look good in my resume. She also wants me to take up a course in french in alliance francaise ... jeez, why do parents have to be so....annoying?


----------



## suave_guy (Jul 20, 2006)

french course from alliance francaise is cool...its the best inst to learn french, i did a 2 months introductory course from there and it was excellent but i cud not learn french...my main purpose was the girls there  and man they were good....

so for alliance francaise i'll say....excellent teaching and amazing crowd...ppl there have a very modern outlook...its a different kind of cultural place alltogether...

alliance francasie delhi's canteen serves best coffee + patty combo..its so tasty

man those nostalgic memories... 

u must go for alliance francaise...

ENjoy...


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Jul 21, 2006)

well i went for html trainging. here is what happened. first i went to niit. the counsellor with lits of perfume came. i started asking what will you teach and for every question there was the same reply i will ask the teacher. some other female came. she somehow found a book and then started telling what she will teach. evrything basic. i left that moment. then i went to uptec. there i joined for a month and paid 1000 in advance. they charge 100 rs a day. well first day. i had already done simple html like common tags. mam comes and starts teaching those. i say to proceed further and her reply "i have only studied till there. other things i will have to revise" so i was sitting like fool for one hour. next day i also studies some more and same thing happened. hell. this continues and in 5 days html over. now javascript. she dosent know a thing. i used that one hour for concentrated self study. 2 days javascript then i said i will study that myself and you teach me something that i dont know. so did visual basic for 3 days. so 3 languages in 10 dyas. and then i didnt pay anymore. so you can guess how much it will benefit you.


----------



## N1107 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hello..
Im new here..
I hav recently joined GNIIT. 
Actually i had given a BJS Xam (NIIT Bhavishya Jyoti Exam on 16th Sept) & wen i reached der 2 collect my scorecard, dey convinced me 2 join it..

Since den, i hav bin searchin info bout GNIIT on d web.. & datz how i landed here.

Itz quite disheartening 2 read ur reviews bout GNIIT. I hav already paid my 1st sem fees.

Now wat shud i do?
My classes havent started yet so i cant really comment of d faculty & teaching.. 

Shud i wait & watch? Or shud i quit before it starts?

I desperately need guidance..
Plz help me out.. im in a dilemma..


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 30, 2007)

suave_guy said:
			
		

> NIIT and other silimilar institutions are a total cr@p if you ask me...no job placement creditibility and the faculty is just average...most of the facutly members are computer students who could not get any job elsewhere....



Tell me, in which profession you have good faculty. Normally the best people go into the industry. Very few take up teaching because of the poor pay. 
My suggestion take the NIIT curriculum, if you can read on your own and have good will power, buy books and read. If you need that extra push, then go for a course


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Oct 1, 2007)

well i 'll suggest to buy books or learn from cbt niit is worst their exam pattern is worst of all no practical exams.  their  exams r like kaun banega crorepati.

and what they are teaching in j2ee is completely out dated.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 1, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> well i 'll suggest to buy books or learn from cbt niit is worst their exam pattern is worst of all no practical exams their  exams r like *kaun banega crorepati.*
> 
> and what they are teaching in j2ee is completely out dated.



Yeah  i have played Kaun Banega Crorepati many times at NIIT. 
I hate NIIT.


----------



## rk_koutilya (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi All
After seeing all the comments by you learned people, all little bit of good that i had for NIIT is gone.  
I am writing this reply as i am a new member and donot know to post my question as of yet.  I am A finance person doing my CA.  But i am more interested in computers.  I do a bit of programming, write queries in SQL, use crystal reports etc.  However i want to know more about internet.   How does it work.  What are the protocols (I have purchased a book on TCP/IP already). I want to get into other systems, want to do hacking(ethical ofcourse).  For this, if i am right, i should learn atleast one web based language.  Which is the best one and currently in the peak.  

I am not interested in learing a programming language and get into a job.  I want to do something new, challending do some discovery / invention.  

How to start this.

Can some body help me on this please.

Raj


----------



## ralph (Nov 19, 2007)

hey friends i finished my b.com i wanna enter into an IT field will Gniit helps me out or should i prefer some other course like PGDCA,PLZ help me dear friends


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 19, 2007)

ralph said:
			
		

> hey friends i finished my b.com i wanna enter into an IT field will Gniit helps me out or should i prefer some other course like PGDCA,PLZ help me dear friends


If you want to join IT..than U must do some computer related course.GNIT is good course but a long duration course.I will suggest you to join any master degree course .(like post graduate course) along with GNIT.


----------



## Anindya (Nov 20, 2007)

ralph said:
			
		

> hey friends i finished my b.com i wanna enter into an IT field will Gniit helps me out or should i prefer some other course like PGDCA,PLZ help me dear friends



plz dont mind but i am compelled to say that why do u ask such a stupid question after 3 pages of posts of discussions on the same topic? First enquire about the centre in which u plan to take admission and then if satisfied with the feedback take admission in it. Thats the morale of the story. Also DOEACC is a very good option. Find out more from www.doeacc.edu.in.


----------



## planetcall (Nov 20, 2007)

I have done DNIIT ( 2years ) with flying marks. I must say that a firm foothold in technology was provided to me by NIIT. I agree, teachers are not very good because NIIT doesnt pay them too much and those faculties are not very educated (if they are, then they wont join NIIT). NIIT is good for people who are at ground zero. In NIIT I worked with almost all the relevant technologies in .NET and JAVA in year 2001-2003. Much of what I studied, I have not used still in my professional life.
Having NIIT books is good but at the beginning we require assistance.

Another thing is, that industry doesnt take into account NIIT courses. I have never found bells ringing in any interview when I say I have DNIIT. But it does makes difference when I talk about technology in interviews. If you talk about Com+,MTS and MSMQ (all .NET and Windows), with a good background learning all these, trust me..........99% of interviewers have a blank face.

2 hours @ NIIT means 4 hours of work at home. You cant simply rely on NIIT to give you knowledge. You have to have a penchant for knowledge and you need to give as much time to it as you possibly can. I have seen guys mugging up the course and ending up as a looser. Dont do it!

Comparing BE with NIIT, dont do NIIT. BE is always the most accepted one. But if you can manage both(good you are in CSE), then it is up to you. NIIT definitely will boost your placement opportunities. You will be way ahead of NORMAL BE guys. With some additional investments, you can skip batches when your exam comes, but do it with caution.

Hope that helps


----------



## p.alok (Mar 11, 2008)

Redo the post in English now..


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 11, 2008)

p.alok said:


> Kya re tum loga c**** ho kya NIIT NIIT lagaye rahte ho sale NIITse aaj tak kisi ko job mila hi kya lakho rupaye lagakar OB ka job karne ka shock hi tomere pass aakar milo muft me 4-5 thousand ka job dila dunga kyon Niit me apna paisa waste kar rahe ho.Niit bas tumko OB ka job dila sakti hi isliye apna pado aur mehnat karo job khud mil jayega


Watch your language, this is your _only_ warning!


----------



## TechnoKiD (May 1, 2008)

hi guys.. i dono what GNIIT was back in the years stated above... but now GNIIT is rocking.. My cousin passout from GNIIT in the year 2005 with top rank in the region. He even did not completed his BSc. He got job offers from 4 companies.. with salary all offering 30,000+.  He joined one of them... now he is working in Dubai... earning loads more then that... Now how can you say GNIIT is not good... Its not about the Course that you take its about the Brain power you have. If you pass BE with 33% who on earth is going to give you a job.......   Industry needs your work, your Brain  not the course you have.....


----------



## harsha (May 4, 2008)

There is a B(Sc) in IT via NIIT, is that worth to take when you dont have a Graduate degree ??

I my self have completed my 12th a year back, tried for AIEEE for 2 times, not much luck, so i am thinking iether for GNIIT or this B(Sc) in IT.. which one should I take ??


----------



## daniela (Jul 20, 2008)

What is actually a gniit offers? is it worth for BE final year students?which niit center in chennai is good for the courses?


cool_dude_prav said:


> hmm... listen to this... I too did GNIIT for 2 sems...
> 
> so it all depends on various factors...
> 
> ...


----------



## confused (Jul 20, 2008)

@dheeraj - i thought ur in IIT Madras or something.... guess u joined in 2007-8 batch...

@others - very old thread dudes


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 21, 2008)

Why bumping into old threads?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 21, 2008)

> i thought ur in IIT Madras or something.... guess u joined in 2007-8 batch...


I'm in 2006-07 batch, and in a college under anna university. Dont we all wish we were in IIT?


----------



## confused (Jul 21, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> I'm in 2006-07 batch, and in a college under anna university. Dont we all wish we were in IIT?


Yup!!! Too late now...


----------



## gopupriya (Mar 17, 2009)

I would suggest you not to take that risk. My sister completed the GNIIT from Nungambakkam Chennai and even after 3 years of course completion she hasn't received the certificate. Many of her batch mates too share the same story. Their administration is pathetic and irresponsible. They give very strange excuses like "you'll get the certificate in one year" or "They lost the data and you'll have to wait till they recover the system". My sister wasted four years and a hefty sum on fees. I would suggest that you join a reliable training centre and not NIIT. All the best.


----------

